# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Maagband/Maagring - Artikel

## Leontien

> De maagband is een van de bekendste chirurgische ingrepen voor de bestrijding van morbide obesitas. Een maagband (gastric banding) is een band van silicone die in het bovenste deel van de maag wordt gelegd, om zo een klein maagje te creëren boven de rest van de maag. Op die manier wordt er een zandlopereffect bekomen. Ingenomen voedsel komt eerst in het kleinste deel van de maag terecht, waardoor de patiënt sneller een vol gevoel krijgt en minder kan eten. Langzaam stroomt het voedsel dan door naar de rest van de maag, waar het normaal verteerd kan worden.


Bron: afvallen.be

----------


## sietske763

ik kreeg allemaal flash backs toen ik dit over een maagband las.
DOE HET NOOIT.
in 2007 heb ik er 1 laten plaatsen.
complicatie maagperforatie met daaraan gerelateerde ziektes, bloedvergiftiging etc.
heb 3 weken op de intensive care gelegen.
beademing, nierdialyse etc.
ze dachten echt dat ik het niet zou redden.had al 3 operaties achter elkaar gehad(lekkage)en toen bijna dood op de IC, daar ook nog 2 operaties, enz enz enz
10 weken in ziekenhuis gelegen en toen nog bijna 2 jaar steeds een paar dagen.
in totaal 8 operaties om weer te kunnen leven, maagband is tijdens 1 van de operaties weer verwijderd, dus alles is ook nog eens voor niets geweest.
als ik nu naar mezelf kijk ben ik er natuurlijk veel lelijker van geworden, veel littekens,
maar toch voel ik me dan blij, want ondanks mijn littekens en dikke buik zie ik daaraan wel dat ik wel heel veel geluk heb gehad dat ik nog leef

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Wow, dat moest best een traumatische ervaring geweest zijn!
Ik ken zelf ook iemand en die heeft ook een maagband laten plaatsen, en die is daarmee ruim 60 kg afgevallen, zo zie je maar weer dat zoiets ook makkelijk hartstikke fout kan aflopen!

Jij mag idd hartstikke van geluk spreken dat je dat allemaal overleefd hebt, gewoon lekker verder gaan met leven, en genieten van al die mooie kleine dingen die je nu nog mag meemaken!

----------


## sietske763

ik heb zeker heel veel geluk gehad.
tegenwoordig is de gastric bypas zo in.
maar mensen bedenken niet dat dat onomkeerbaar is.
ik ken iemand die dat heeft laten doen: stuk van de maag en darm weg laten halen.
is daar heel erg veel mee afgevallen, zoveel dat ze veel te mager wer.
toen kwam er een diagnose waarvoor ze ritalin moest gebruiken, als je dat slikt krijg je bijna geen eten meer binnen, viel toen nog veel meer af want ze kon niet extra eten omdat ze bijna geen maag meer heeft...........
ze is nu bijna een levend lijk...
en wat te denken van lekkende nietjes.....
dan krijg je hetzelfde als wat ik in mn vorige post zette
vaak is er wel een oorzaak van dik worden, vaak door medicijnen, had ik ook.
dit is op te lossen door med. direct voor het slapen in te nemen, heb je ook geen hongerkick

----------


## Agnes574

Amai,

Enge verhalen lees ik hier!

Ben héél érg blij voor jou Sietske dat je erbovenop bent gekomen ... je bent letterlijk door het oog van de naald gekropen!

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

Hey Sietske,

Ocharme toch zeg wat een miserie heb jij meegemaakt!! :EEK!: Gelukkig is het nu allemaal toch een beetje goed gekomen.

Bij ons in stad heeft een zaakvoerder(kapper)"de client" dat vorige zomer ook laten doen.Maar die is jammer genoeg overleden.

Geniet idd maar gewoon beter van de kleine dingen leven.

----------


## sietske763

ja Do,
tis wat he
ze hadden ook verwacht dat ik zou overlijden.....
maar ik ben er nog, heb tweede kans gekregen en haal daar voor zover mogelijk
alles uit

----------

